# Have Questions About Cooking Ribs On WSM



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve,

Stogies method near the bottom of this page is the way I've been doing mine.   Not ideal since you can't lay them out like I'd like to baste and sauce (or foil for that matter) but it works and you can get alot of racks on the WSM.


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course if you're not doing enough slabs to require racks or rolling just lay them out flat, remembering to keep the ends of the slabs away from the side of the cooker where the heat rises.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

You could but Iâ€™ve never been able to get more than one rack on the top grate without drying out or burning the end ribs.  Pretty much need 20â€


----------



## K Kruger (Mar 31, 2005)

True. 
I've stuck one in the middle, then cut another in half for each side of that. It depends also on what size slabs you're putting on and how much trimming you've done. I do spares, usually 3 on the top grate, rolled and tied with string. Then I unroll at foiling time and put one on the bottom, two on top. Racks are definitely better for fitting more in but you're right about the foiling/saucing/glazing issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Check my good friend Gary Wiviott.  http://wiviott.com/dinner3.html  The guy knows the WSM and has cooked for a croud on them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

Saw Raich cooking on the rancher Saturday on PBS.


----------

